# Shooting "Wild" Exotics



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ray~ A buddy of mine has twice now had a fallow deer come by his stand. Is it legal to shoot a non-indigenious animal?, I have also heard the same thing of escaped wild boar.

Thanks, 

Neal


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Neal- Boehr answered this question in the plst labeled "weird deer"- his answer was that if it is not a whitetail it can be killed any time and not tagged.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks, BigBear


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't believe that was my whole answer. A fallow deer is not protected by Michigan's Hunting Laws and therfore can be taken anytime and there is no tag for fallow deer or wild boar.

The other part is the Dept of Ag controls permits for people to bring these non-native animals into Michigan. So, if you shot a wild boar or fallow deer it would be like (not the same for obvious reasons) shooting someone's cow.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks ray~ Do you think once it reported the shooter can keep the animal or would it be considered the owners property. Also is the owner face any legallities for the animal running free? Next question if a cow comes on my property can i shoot it? 

Neal


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

We are getting into other laws besides hunting laws and possibly civil actions. That is why, as stated in the other thread, to contact the local DNR Office as they might already know about it and yes there could be some charges against someone who allowed the animal to escape. As far as shooting the cow, I would advise against it.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Well said Boehr.That fallow deer,boar or cow that escaped from someone's ranch or farm is their property.If another person shot it, that respective rancher or farmer will be pretty PO'd and probably sue you for damages. Its best to cover your own a** and NOT shoot the animal.Instead call the local DNR(not the RAP line) or your local animal control officer(many police depts have them).They should be able to take the animal into custody.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

It sounds like that I can take a shot at that ostrich the next time he goes by my stand.  
L & O


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

There is one in my area too Neal(haven't seen it since gun season started). I think the owner let's it roam free to avoid the Ag Department's TB check.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I know this leans towards the civil laws, but isn't it true that if it crosses onto your property its fair game? I was always told that if an animal so called "tresspasses" onto your property you can treat it as if its your own. Anyone know about the legalities of this, so I can be in the clear about it (and its just for my information, I dont intend to shoot that Kudu, Elephant, or Giraffe thats roaming the neighborhood  )

Thanks in advance for any info,

DaYoop


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't know DaYoop, your normally pretty good at knowing the answers to law question but I think your slipping now. I have never heard of a law like


> "but isn't it true that if it crosses onto your property its fair game? I was always told that if an animal so called "tresspasses" onto your property you can treat it as if its your own."


 

I would still advise against it until some other bases are covered.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Had the Ostrich at Cabela's Cafe, Pretty good stuff, I think I might be tempted to take that bird ( honest officer I thought it was a BIG turkey) My only question is Do you just breast a thing like that or do ya pluck it and try and roast it whole? Hmmmmm Drumsticks like baseball bats.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Da Yoop, a woman down here kept having a problem with the neighbors pigs getting into her yard. After several complaints to local law enforcement they told her if they were on her property she could shoot them!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Would not catch me telling anyone that, hate to testify in a civil trail and say I told someone that.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Maybe the janitor took that call about the pigs.
L & O


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well our locals are about the equivalent to a janitor!


----------

